# Reboot Genie (HR34)



## mamoth (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm curious if others are having similar issues with their Genie. Basically, every week I am rebooting the Genie. Some of the issues I've seen is that all rooms (except the one with the Genie) were very slow to respond.

Another, happened last night, where the remote rooms showed a grey screen.

Both of those, I rebooted the Genie and it fixed the issues. Ever since we got the Genie, I'm rebooting about every week to fix some "odd" type issue.


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

Does everything have a static IP address? The problems you are describing sound like they do not and are being assigned by DHCP.

I had a similar problem when I first got my HR34. I only have one other box, an HR22 in the bedroom, and it would regularly not see the programs on the other DVR. It was solved by changing to static IPs on both boxes and I haven't had an issue since.


----------



## bready (Dec 18, 2006)

I have been having the same problem. I called last week and they played ignorant of the problem, and told me to call back when it is locked up. I hope it is a software issue and that they get it fixed soon.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I reboot all 3 of my DVR's every weekend and never have any issues. I treat these like PC's, others dont.


----------



## mamoth (Feb 12, 2013)

CCarncross said:


> I reboot all 3 of my DVR's every weekend and never have any issues. I treat these like PC's, others dont.


Yea, I figured I would do this as well. But seems pretty silly. Even PCs now-a-days (Windows 7/8/Linux) don't need that type of reboot schedule.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

mamoth said:


> Yea, I figured I would do this as well. But seems pretty silly. Even PCs now-a-days (Windows 7/8/Linux) don't need that type of reboot schedule.


I dont leave any of my desktops on anymore...unless I forget. Just for the heat and power consumption alone....so mine are usually rebooted almost every day anyway.


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

Same issues with my HR34. I have multiple HR24s, HR21 and even an old HR20 which never lockup. The HR34 will lose network (while watching a program from it on an HR24). Static IP is there. Other times the HDMI will sync to my TV at 30Hhz with no sound. Sometimes SUPER slow where it won't even play programs locally.

Red button reboot is all that will fix it. None of my other boxes exhibit this kind of behavior.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

mamoth;3190035 said:


> Yea, I figured I would do this as well. But seems pretty silly. Even PCs now-a-days (Windows 7/8/Linux) don't need that type of reboot schedule.


I believe Dish still reboots their boxes nightly.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> I believe Dish still reboots their boxes nightly.


I believe you are correct. The only difference is they do it automatically. I wish the Directv receivers rebooted automatically say once a month during an idle time with at least 15 minutes or so of time before the next program began recording.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

bready said:


> I have been having the same problem. I called last week and they played ignorant of the problem, and told me to call back when it is locked up. I hope it is a software issue and that they get it fixed soon.


Heard that run around for a month plus. They are great at dodging the facts and passing the buck. Final words was cancel, then they perk up.... It's the blind leading the blind over there.


----------



## mamoth (Feb 12, 2013)

Better yet... let me choose when it reboots. And nothing records overlapping that timeframe. Replaced my TiVo's that I rebooted about twice a year.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

Yup.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Was just in the "to do" area of my HR34 and it again locked up. No response whatsoever from my remote. 2nd time in 5 weeks. Only fix was a RBR.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Weird problem that started yesterday with a lockup on the HR34, still running the previous version of the software. The picture locked up on the screen but can still hear the dialog (live TV not a recording), had to do a RBR, system restarted went through all it's procedures came right back to the locked video with the dialog in the background. 

Tried a different HDMI port, different HDMI cable and checked the port with the PS3 and it worked. OTA works also that is not run through a AM21. 

Hopefully someone has a suggestion, or when I get home from work today will end up making a call to protection plan people


----------

